# 4yo male - free to a good home - Keswick, ON



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

This was forwarded to me... Anyone in the area looking to add to their family??

http://york.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId...SG.VIEW_AD.AD_ALREADY_ACTIVEMXAdIdMZ199365401


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aw, Harley looks so sweet! I bet Mojo would love a brother.  We can't though... we can't can't can't.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's so cute and sounds like he has a wonderful temperament. I think Mojo wants a brother...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Man! I'm always on the lookout for adult goldens for my parents (they want one, but keep getting screwed over by people...people who flip flop on whether to give their golden up...people who say "yeah, you can have him" then give him away, etc..have kind of soured them to getting a dog) But, they live in Ohio, and I don't know that a golden in Ontario is an option.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Aw, Harley looks so sweet! I bet Mojo would love a brother.  We can't though... we can't can't can't.


If I were you I would email the owner and tell her your story. See what happens? We are driving down to see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like he'd be worth the trip...I already have 4...my hubby would kill me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> Man! I'm always on the lookout for adult goldens for my parents (they want one, but keep getting screwed over by people...people who flip flop on whether to give their golden up...people who say "yeah, you can have him" then give him away, etc..have kind of soured them to getting a dog) But, they live in Ohio, and I don't know that a golden in Ontario is an option.


dont let a little thing like miles get in the way!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Harley is. I hope he finds a great home soon.

I noticed today that someone is giving up their 1.5 year old here in Toronto on craigslist.

May both these dogs find wonderful, loving homes.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

HOw sad for Harley....it breaks my heart to think that he has to leave his family. I so hope he goes to a great home.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

amy22 said:


> I so hope he goes to a great home.....


Like *Mssjnnfer!*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Yessssss!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww man. I reallyreallyreallyreallyREALLY want him. I'll have to talk to Gary when he gets home. The whole Maxie thing has been a lot harder on him, I think. He feels responsible for it, because he was home and "didn't do anything" as he always says. 

Would it be like we were replacing her? It hasn't even been a month...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can never replace Maxie, she will always have her own place in your heart. Your new fur baby will have their very own special piece of your heart. 

Go for it, the love she taught you is meant to be shared.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> You can never replace Maxie, she will always have her own place in your heart. Your new fur baby will have their very own special piece of your heart.
> 
> Go for it, the love she taught you is meant to be shared.


Knowing Maxie she'd love for Mojo to have someone to play with. Whenever we'd have doggies over, Mojo would chill out on the couch while Maxie and the other dog wrestled around. She'd come over (like a good big sister) and include Mojo. 

Like I said I'll have to discuss it with GarBear. I never thought I'd have to say that (because we both have wanted as many dogs as we can get) but I'd understand if he didn't want to right away.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Aww man. I reallyreallyreallyreallyREALLY want him. I'll have to talk to Gary when he gets home. The whole Maxie thing has been a lot harder on him, I think. He feels responsible for it, because he was home and "didn't do anything" as he always says.
> 
> Would it be like we were replacing her? It hasn't even been a month...


I think I mentioned in a previous post that we got Austin and Lincoln within 2 weeks and 1 month after we lost Phoenix. We wondered the same thing..if it was too soon. But Reno was really lonely without him and as much as we loved and missed him, we just had so much more to offer another puppy, or 2. We weren't replacing Phoenix....never could. We have no regrets getting the other 2, they're all so special in their own ways.

I think Mojo would really like a new brother and obviously you and your husband have lots of love to shower on a new baby!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You do need to ask your husband, but it is not replacing a pet...I lost Riley our lab mix on Jan 12, 2010 and got picked up Holly on Feb 11, 2010. I did not replace Riley..I loved her too much to do that..Misty and I were just so lonely and sad..and it made us both happy to have a puppy in the house with us. I miss Riley so much...just like I miss my last golden Sandy..she died Feb 15, 2007...but I am so glad that I didnt wait so long to get another dog..I waited a year almost to the day to get Misty...it was too long....
Let us know what he says....hoping it works out for you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

He said no. Like... straight up no. I NEVER (in a million years) thought he'd ever say no to a dog. 

I'm gonna continue to work on him but he said he doesn't want another one right now.


----------

